# Buying a house in Baguio



## Anne O'nymous (May 9, 2015)

My other half won't live in Manila, and I prefer not to live in her village.

The only other place that I have visited was Baguio, which I liked because of the climate.

I am open to suggestions of other places with similar climate, if they have more to offer, especially culturally.

I am unsure of where to buy in Baguio. I am guessing near the city centre, since I don't really want a car, although I would buy one if the difference in house prices warrants it, rather than constantly take taxis everywhere (cheap as they are, it would mount up over a few years).

I would like our daughter to attend an international school, so that plays a big role in my choice. 

If I remember correctly, there was a large church on a hill, with a nearby shopping centre - would that be the city centre?

Anyway, we are two adults and one child, and won't have any more. 

- where would you recommend that we live, with proximity to an international school, weekly visits to a good supermarket (I am ok with taxi for that), and occasional dining out & cultural evenings, if any (which would not be too frequent & again could be done by taxi, I suppose), with a sight preference to being able to walk to the city centre

I am undecided between a condo and a house with some land, nothing too grand though.

Where,and what kind of accommodation, would you recommend, and how much should I expect to pay to buy it?

I realize that this is all rather vague, so fell free to ask me questions, to pin it down.

Links are also welcome, to help me do my own research.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

You could look on web sites such as property24 or maybe rent for a few months via airbnb and get a feel for the place.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

You should absolutely visit Tagaytay. An hour from Manila and high enough to have much better temperatures.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

HVACman said:


> You should absolutely visit Tagaytay. An hour from Manila and high enough to have much better temperatures.


At over twice the elevation Bagio wins hands down for cooler temperatures, hence the summer capitol of the Philippines for a cooler clime. Been to and stayed in both many times and while equally beautiful in individual ways, convenience to international travel, no. Access to world recognised facilities, maybe. Property/rental prices, yes. These play a huge roll for most etc. The individual chooses a locale based on many reasons and can honestly only make a decision once experienced even after third party info.
Good luck with your search Anne. Revisit and evaluate as you should with a life changing decision.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

